# Arnex



## Ferrariman (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi All,

I purchased an Arnex dive style watch off the Bay, repaired it and sold the watch back on the Bay. I really liked the watch but I could never really find out much about the company. Do any of you know any details on Arnex? i believe it was a French company. Thanks.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont know anything about the company, but I had this lovely chrono....


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 10, 2007)

That's nice! Do you know what MVT it had?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, that had the Valjoux 7733 manual movement....


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 10, 2007)

Why did you get rid of the watch?

I need a few, (10), of those movements or suitable subtitutes. Any thoughts? I saw you indicated that the P 3133 needed moding to fit where a V 7733 went. Any idea of what Mods are needed? I know the 3133 is slightly different in size, that I can handle, but are the register posts the same spacing?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I dont know anything about the company, but I had this lovely chrono....


... which is still in regular use with one (more) careful and appreciative owner. The Accurist has passed to No. 2 son.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats good to know Julian









As for the reason, well, I needed the money for another watch...

And Im still looking out the topic on the 7733 vrs 3133 movement..I think its on another forum so when you are able to recieve PMs Ill point you in the right direction....


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 10, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Thats good to know Julian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 10, 2007)

As promised here are a couple of shots of the Arnex.


----------

